# Graco Paint Gun sticking



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Graco 395 sprayer and all of a sudden the gun sticks open. I have not used this particular gun in 3 years. And I only used it a few times at most. It worked well when it was new. I can push it back with my finger but obviousely...Any help out there?
Thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning it? Could just be paint gunk built up near the trigger. Soak it in some xylene or lacquer thinner and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What style of gun is it? It will either need to be rebuilt or taken apart and cleaned. If it has not seen much use then more than likely a cleaning will do the job.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, probably gunk around the spring. A good cleaning might do it, but if its been that long sitting dirty, I can imagine theres probably some corrosion in there too and may need a gun rebuild.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

It is either crap around the spring or on the two trigger pins that slide in and out of the back cap. You can get a gun repair kit for around $70 which would replace the spring and needle assembly. 

Try and clean it first. 

Some of my guys tell me they take old guns that are siezed and they boil them in an old pot (dont use the wifes good stuff or she will shoot you). This will break down the old paint and you can clean it off easily with a copper brush, dont use anything harsh like a wire brush or you can damage the aluminum of the gun. 
This is a quicker method than soaking it in laquer thinner or epoxy solvent as you can do it in 30 mins.

Try cleaning first, if doesnt work then put in a gun repair kit.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

remove the tip guard and then remove the diffuser which is the 5/8 nut under the tip guard with the 2 little holes in it and this will expose the needle assembly, make sure there is no paint in there, then give it a squirt of wd40 and work the trigger and if the planets align it will work and all you then need to do is change the filter and go. if not then as all else have said you will need a kit which generally is around $70.00. before i bought the repair kit though i would check the paint stores around you as sometime you can find a new gun usually a Titan LX80 for around $99.00 if you dont mind them


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I must be too cheap, my repair kits are around $50-$60.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Usually I bulk buy my kits for a once a year re-build. This year I found some new guns on sale priced just a few dollars more than a kit. I bought two Silver Plus guns for a little over [email protected] and two Lx80's for [email protected] I sure am gonna miss some of those sales.

I cant understand why a painter with a sprayer cant figure out why his gun isnt spraying correctly. And if the gun has been sitting on the shelf for 3 years, wouldnt you lube it before using it? Graco used to make a trouble shooting guide that was laminated. I've got one for each gun box, but thankfully my guys know how to use and maintain guns.


----------

